# LOW tide



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'll be in Tampa this weekend Sat/Sun


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that was quick, it has to be a special trip. :


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> that was quick, it has to be a special trip. :


My woman is coming...you got a 3 person boat?

Let me hit you up when it's just me coming into town and we'll go hunt some reds.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you got a women


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I want to see some pics of these fish tacos so I can compare notes.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> you got a women


Necessary evil.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

touche'


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I want to see some pics of these fish tacos so I can compare notes.


taste test is the only way.......


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice thick reds ... and nice shoes!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Nice thick reds ... and nice shoes!


i hunt preppy reds here.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Are those air force one's?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the kicks or the fish?


----------

